# Problema con Reles en el programa de electronica Workbench



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola a todos! Resulta que estoy armando un circuito, y segun mis objetivos requiero de usar un rele y el circuito lo estoy diceñando en el programa de electronica Workbench y no logro hacer funcionar un Rele. Mi objetivo es un circuito de comando digital para el encendido de un equipo de audio y con un rele quiero desabilitar los 220V y con otro la masa de los parlantes. Como uso todo componentes digitales a trabes de un transistor utilizandolo como puerta dejo o no el paso de la corriente hacia el rele pero no logro hacerlo funcionar! por lo menos en el programa, le puse R al TR, le puse el diodo al rele, infinidades de conbinaciones, si alguien sabe el secreto me gustaria saberlo. Muchas gracias saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

Estaba pensando en olvidarme de los reles, y usar un optoailador pero nose como conectarlo tengo que manejar 220v a traves de 5V, que me recomiendan? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2009)

El Workbench es caprichoso con la simulación con relees, aunque no tiene lógica el programa le asigna polaridad a los relees y si no los alimentas como el programa quiere no simulan.
Si no es colocas el diodo supresor muy posiblemente también te de error
Por último, mira corregir los parámetros de accionamiento del relee, corriente On, corriente Off, inductancia, resistencia de bobina


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok muchas gracias, igual lo que quiero es que ande en la realidad, una pregunta quisas no tenga q ver mucho, los reles en sus terminales de contactos, aguantan 220V? un rele de 12v seria, y no mas de 500ma ya que el transformador es de 98W . Saludos


----------

